

How Google ‘Tricks’ Users into Sharing Location Data - cybernot
https://www.sherbit.io/how-google-tricks-users-into-sharing-location-data/

======
joesmo
They use a similar trick in Hangouts where one cannot delete multiple
conversations, only one at a time. Not sure what the motive for that is other
than pissing people off which is mission accomplished. Regardless, UI like
this that tricks people is no different than social engineering and should be
therefore be treated as a UI design security risk.

